# Evening All



## crashtestdummy (Jul 25, 2003)

Not much to say really, just thought I put up a quick intro.

I'm a mountain biker from England, came to this forum to get a few training ideas.  I'm getting back into rock climbing after a few years off (caused by a large biking crash or two) and I could do with a few more upper body muscles....

Anyway, that's about it for the (very) brief intro - see you on the boards I guess!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2003)

crashtestdummy welcome to IM! 

we have several mountain bikers here.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

Mt. Biking is becoming my new favorite lately.  Definately alot of experience bikers here, not me though.  

Welcome!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome aboard, fellow MTB'er!!!


----------

